

Html-select: an alternative html 5 / css 3 select box. - ajacksified
http://thejacklawson.com/html-select/

======
degenerate
While I agree that regular drop-downs are fine for everyday forms, the average
user _STILL_ has a hard time understanding a multi-select box. Try seeing if
your grandma knows to hold down CTRL to pick multiple items. Select2 and
Chosen are really nice for those situations.

------
SchizoDuckie
50 KB for a select box is silly. Having a post promoting native HTML 5 and
css3 that uses jquery to throw an alert based on selection is just pricless.

------
ajacksified
The point is, 50kb of javascript and css seems silly.

